# Grumpy Hedgehog - Tips?



## ghibli326 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi All,

I got a hedgehog a few months ago that at the time was estimated to be about 2 months old. I think the prior owner wasn't very social with him, but I know they aren't the only ones to blame. I know Hedgehogs can be grumpy and fussy especially to new owners, but I was wondering if you guys could help me out further.

When I first got him he was grumpy, as expected. New home, etc. I would take him out and he would huff at me and typically not enjoy me. I did get to the point where I can pick him up bare handed (just have to go for it!) without TOO much hassle. However, he still isn't very friendly towards me.

I will admit that I have been VERY lax on handling him lately. One of the main reasons is the poop... oh god the poop. Every time I pick him up he poops a lot. I don't understand how it all fits in him  Another reason is he has bit me a few times and i'm unsure of the reason. It may have been unwashed hands or soap-y smelling hands, not entirely sure. I've read they are not natural biters, though.

I've also though he has been grumpy because I always wake him up whenever I go to handle him. Although this is because he is constantly in his igloo whenever I'm in the room. I can be up until midnight or later on the computer (same room as his cage) and I will not hear a peep from him or his wheel. When I head to bed I will hear him on his wheel. It is like he waits for me to leave the room before he is active. Even after I wake him up to give him a bath or clean his cage, after I put him back in, he goes right back to the igloo and never comes out.

I was hoping it was a 'new home' thing and handling him would be easier, but I probably did more harm than good not posting here sooner.

So... I'm open to suggestions.

Should I move the cage to a different room so he 'wakes up' earlier and is more active. That way I can check on him around 9pm or so and see if he is awake and wants to play? Or would that be counter intuitive since he wouldn't be around me much? 

I also plan on putting a worn tshirt in his cage to get him accustomed to me more.

I know they are very scent-based creatures. So I have been hesitant about handling him a lot with gloves/towel so he learns my scent, but if that is what I should do to start I am fine with that.

Sorry for the huge post, but I appreciate any feedback you guys might be able to give me.

Thanks!


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Sounds like fairly normal behaviour. A couple thoughts:
Is he warm enough? Cold hedgies are grumpy hedgies.
Do you put him back in his cage after he poops on you or bites you? Make sure if he does either that you keep him out of his cage, otherwise he will learn that is he does that, he'll be returned to his cage. They do poop an awful lot.  You can watch for signs that he is about to go to the bathroom and then you can put him in a hedgie friendly litter box outside of the cage. You can watch for him to be extra squirmy, standing with his legs slightly spread and lifting his tail up. If you see that, put him somewhere where he can go to the bathroom that isn't on you. 
My hedgies are pretty much the same about coming out of their igloo when I am still up. There are some hedgehogs that don't mind being up and about but for the most part they will wait until they are alone to start playing (highly annoying when you want to watch their cuteness in action).
You can use a towel to hold him, its preferable over gloves. If you have him in a towel, he will likely be more relaxed and he may snuggle on your lap. He will still get your scent that way.
Small steps.


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

My girl was like this when I got her, She has never bit me but she's like RUN AWAY FROM THE MAMA!!!! I still can't bare handed pick her up (she makes me bleed) BUT I got a play pen (use a towel or liner under it) and a towel and some meal worms or hard boiled eggs (her favorite) and I get her with the towel, since it makes her less grumpy that she is all cuddled up. Then put her in the play pen for a couple minutes (until she is more awake). Then when she is kinda exploring I give her a couple of mean worms. oh I do sit on the ground TOUCHING her play pen so Im not just leaving her in there. Then she usually poops and peepee's THEN I grab the towel and handle her for as long as she will let me. If she gets too fidgety I put her back into her play pen. I make her stay in there (still sitting RIGHT next to her) for at least an hour. So combined time when I take her out to when she gets to go back to her house is an hour or an hour and a half. She has warmed up to me SOOOOO much just in 4 or 5 days. Like it's amazing. So get a play pen and let her poop BEFORE you try to handle him. Just moving him from his house to his play pen will make him poop, if he doesn't go right away feed him a meal worm or 2 then I promise he will poop, then handle him for as long as he will let ya, or you can let him play in there . Don't put a towel or blankie in his play pen it will say that it's okay to go back to sleep or hide from you. I also put my dirty shirt in her home where she sleeps. (make sure you haven't put perfume on it). I don't know if it helped or not lol. Also I wash my hands with the same soap every time. That makes it a no bite, regular smell for them, then they associate it with your hands. Hope this helps if you have any questions let me know


----------



## ghibli326 (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for all of the suggestions, I'll try those things out!!


----------

